# Right size cage for four birds?



## ryanandvalerie (Apr 22, 2012)

What is the recommended size of a cage to properly house four cockatiels? I know the typical answers of bigger is always better and wider is ideal but does anyone have a general idea they could give me? I have several smaller cages now and am looking to slowly integrate them into one large cage. Thoughts?


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

I find this cage is just right for 4-5 cockatiels . If you put quiet a few perches and toys it is plenty big especially if they get out of cage time. Mine is divided in half right now and its still a good size for 2-3 tiels on each tier but over crowded with more then 3
http://www.amazon.com/Prevue-Produc...TF8&coliid=I3EOGSX4FJO8US&colid=1MG5QHDRHFI1W


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

this is the one i have and i have three bird in it now if all goes well i will have 4 in it they have plenty of space http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Bird-Pa...ltDomain_0&hash=item3ca6a1e069#ht_1276wt_1037


----------



## ChyGirl (Mar 2, 2012)

lisaowens said:


> this is the one i have and i have three bird in it now if all goes well i will have 4 in it they have plenty of space http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Bird-Pa...ltDomain_0&hash=item3ca6a1e069#ht_1276wt_1037


That is the one i am getting for my cockatiels.... I figured it was plenty big for the two of them when i get my new tiel in a few weeks


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

ChyGirl said:


> That is the one i am getting for my cockatiels.... I figured it was plenty big for the two of them when i get my new tiel in a few weeks


yes it is a very good size for two my mom has the same cage and she has two in it i have three in mine and will have a forth once sunny is oked to join the group


----------



## DaveZ (May 4, 2012)

lisaowens said:


> this is the one i have and i have three bird in it now if all goes well i will have 4 in it they have plenty of space http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Bird-Pa...ltDomain_0&hash=item3ca6a1e069#ht_1276wt_1037


This is the same cage that I have my 4 in now. I think it would be a bit small if they were to be permanently housed in the cage, but whenever I am home the door is open and they can go where they like.

Cheers,
Dave.


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

I have three of these cages. One for my budgies, one for lovebirds and the other for 3 of my cockatiels. I love how huge they are and my birds seem to love them as well. If you'll search Ebay there is usually someone offering free shipping on it. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/PREVUE-AVIA...351?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a128c7527


----------



## ryanandvalerie (Apr 22, 2012)

What I find impressive is that all of you have very similar cages. I like it when people are all on the same page!


----------

